# What are the smallest fish?



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Smallest thing i can think of is dwarf puffers, they are what an inch?

Anything smaller?


----------



## JMILLER (Dec 19, 2009)

Ember tetras about 3/4"


----------



## LMychajluk (Jan 27, 2010)

Pygmy Cory (Corydoras pygmaeus) <1"
Tail Spot Pygmy Cory (AKA Dwarf Cory?) (Corydoras hastatus) <1.25"
Scarlet Badis (Dario Dario) <1"

There are also a couple of really small Rasboras and Tetras. Try doing an advanced search at www.aqadvisor.com and limit the results to 1" or 1.5" and you'll probably get a few more.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Endler's and Celestial Pearl Danios < 1"
(the prettiest of all teeny tiny fish, IMO)


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, those are some awesome looking fish.

I had an idea to put a bunch of really small fish in a big tank with big plants.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Thanks, those are some awesome looking fish.
> 
> I had an idea to put a bunch of really small fish in a big tank with big plants.


That would look fantastic!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Common and small would also be Bumblebee Gobi's, Dwars Rasbora, Norman's Lampeye .

But if you wanna see real SMALL look up: Paedocypris progenetica these fish grow to be 7.9mm (equals 0.3") talk about SMALL


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol oddly enough i was looking at that that Paedocypris progenetica. But id like fish that i wouldnt need a magnifying glass to see, and im almost positive they would be eaten by the filter.

I really do like the scarlet badis but they are kinda pricey for something so small.


----------



## JasonI (Feb 17, 2010)

- _Barboides gracilis_
- _Barbus sylvaticus_
- _Boraras merah_
- _Boraras micros_
- _Dario dario_
- _Microrasbora kubotai_
- _Microrasbora nana_
- Bumblebee Goby _(Brachygobius sp.)_
- Clown Killi, aka Banded Killi, aka Rocket Panchax_ (Epiplatys annulatus)_
- Crossbanded Dwarf Danio _(Microrasbora erythromicron)_
- Dwarf Cory_ (Corydoras hastatus)_
- Dwarf Mosquitofish, aka Het, aka Least Killi _(Heterandria formosa)_ 
- Dwarf Rasbora, aka Pygmy Spotted Rasbora _(Boraras maculatus)_
- Ember Tetra _(Hyphessobrycon amandae)_
- Endler's Livebearer _(Poecilia wingei)_
- Exclamation Point Rasbora _(Boraras urophthalmoides)_
- Glow Light Danio _(Danio choprae)_
- Glow Light Tetra _(Hemigrammus erythrozonus)_
- Green Neon Tetra _(Paracheirodon simulans)_
- Guppy _(Poecilia reticulata)_
- Jae barb_ (Barbus jae)_
- Lipstick Barb_ (Puntius sealei)_
- Mosquito Rasbora _(Boraras brigittae)_
- Neon Rasbora _(Sundadanio axelrodi)_
- Neon Tetra _(Paracheirodon innesi)_
- Oto, aka Dwarf Sucker Fish _(Otocinclus affinis)_
- Pristella Tetra _(Pristella maxillaris)_
- Pygmy Cory _(Corydoras pygmaeus)_
- Siamese Fighting Fish, aka Betta _(Betta splendens)_
- Vietnamese Minnow, aka Dwarf Cardinal _(Tanichthys micagemmae)_
- White Cloud Mountain Minnow _(Tanichthys albonubes)_
Funny as I was on this other website and someone had similar question and these here are the fish they had listed thought I just pass it on here. Hopefully you'll find something in here.


----------



## Amriel (Mar 13, 2010)

For me Smallest fish is Neon Tetra 2.2cm/0.85 Inches and another is Dwarf Cory 1" and Pygmy Cory 1"-1.2"

Amriel


----------



## LMychajluk (Jan 27, 2010)

Watch out w/ the Bumblebee Gobis...I was reading another thread where it was mentioned that there are some that are fresh water and others that require brackish water.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Grimmjow said:


> Lol oddly enough i was looking at that that Paedocypris progenetica. But id like fish that i wouldnt need a magnifying glass to see, and im almost positive they would be eaten by the filter.
> 
> I really do like the scarlet badis but they are kinda pricey for something so small.


Hey :lol: you asked for small I gave you a small fish with the 7mm :lol: 

Dwarf Rasbora or Norman's Lampeye are small but a more decent size (not to mention the stunning blue eyes of the Lampeye are fantastic) and you should be able to get those for a 'decent' price.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LMychajluk said:


> Watch out w/ the Bumblebee Gobis...I was reading another thread where it was mentioned that there are some that are fresh water and others that require brackish water.


They are housed in FW sometimes indeed. But they do live in brackish waters and that's where they'll thrive (around 1.005 sg)!;-)


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

There are a lot of different bumblebee goby species. Some are freshwater and some brackish but as far as I know the freshwater species prefer quite hard water. We have a ton of them listed in our fish profiles but I'm not really an expert on the differences between them so I couldn't tell you anything that's not already listed on the profiles.

If I was filthy rich a big tank with tons of CPD's (or galaxy rasboras or whatever you want to call them) would be awesome. The one time I saw them at the LFS they were about $8 a pop so that'd be a really expensive tank.


----------

